# Jennifer Lawrence will Mega-Gage für 'Tribute von Panem 2'



## beachkini (8 Aug. 2012)

​
Jennifer Lawrence, 21, hatte mit der Rolle in „Die Tribute von Panem“ ihren Durchbruch. Und Jennifer weiß, was sie wert ist. Für den zweiten Teil der Romanverfilmung verlangt sie jetzt eine deutliche Gehaltserhöhung.

Im ersten Teil der Trilogie hat die junge Schauspielerin nämlich „nur“ schlappe *400.000 Euro* auf ihr Bankkonto überwiesen bekommen. Dies dürfte sich jetzt ändern.

Denn seit dem Riesen-Erfolg des ersten Teils der Verfilmung ist Jennifer ein Mega-Star. Für den zweiten Teil „Gefährliche Liebe“ könnte die Darstellerin jetzt satte *acht Millionen mehr *verdienen.

Nicht schlecht! Mit dieser Gage dürfte sich die 21-Jährige in die erste Riege von Hollywoods Topverdienern aufsteigen.

Auch für ihre Co-Stars Liam Hemsworth, 22, und Josh Hutcherson, 19, soll es ordentlich in der Kasse klingeln. Na, mit dieser Summe im Hinterkopf machen die Dreharbeiten doch sicher gleich doppelt so viel Spaß. 
(ok-magazin.de)


----------

